# How did you come up with your torts name?



## richalisoviejo (Apr 7, 2009)

I was going to name mine Harry but I have a friend named Harry so I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want him to think I was naming my tortoise after him, so I named him Henry. Well after I named him I found out my friend HarryÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s real name is Henry.


----------



## Candy (Apr 7, 2009)

When my son Alexander was 5 years old my older sons wanted to get him a turtle and name it Dale Gribble after one of the characters off of the cartoon comedy "King of the Hill", (Sorry Maggie he's not after Dale Earnhardt). Ever since then we would laugh everytime we'd think of that name. Anyway we finally decided it was time for Alexander to have his own turtle although the petstore talked us into a tortoise instead so his name was already picked. He got him for Christmas and inside the wrapped Christmas boxed said "My name is Dale now come and find me in Mom and Dads bedroom". Boy was he surprised to see Dale's setup when he opened up the door. I've got to admit that after 6 years he had forgotten about his brothers plan to get him a turtle so he didn't know who Dale was. He still says it's the best Christmas present that he's ever gotten.  Candy


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 7, 2009)

Doris was picked by the person who gave her and Fred to me. Fred just struck me as right. My son named Jefferson (RIP) because he liked the name and my husband said Maude and it fit.

Dawna


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 7, 2009)

My husband and I were at Petco after a few days of debating what type of turtle or tortoise to get (yes we bought ours from Petco) and I went over to look at the rabbits for a minute. The clerk had just handed me the box with the little bugger in it, I looked at the rabbit and said, "Charlie, if it wasn't for the fact I am allergic to everything with fur I would be getting the rabbit, aren't you lucky!" Then realized I named him. Charlie is my 9th annivarsary present from my hubbie.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, my fiance and I went out to look for a puppy, and came across a petshop we hadn't seen before. Had a look around and he saw two tortoises in a rabbit cage....one very tiny hatchling and then a bigger one. He wanted the baby, but I said no, I am too scared to look after such a tiny thing, so he picked the bigger one. Pet shop dude told us that it was male, and it's 2yrs old....so we named "him" Wrinkle (I just LOVE the wrinkly back legs!!), anyway, long story short....we found out the "he" was in fact a SHE and she was 8 yrs old (Thanks Danny  )......we were going through nice names, and Nick said Tallula, and the tort came up towards him, so we decided she liked it


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 7, 2009)

Some are from where they live in the wild - Gila & Saquaro Dts, Sveta & Kiska Russian names, Patches because she came with patches on her, others came with names, and some come from there attitudes. But instead of calling them by names, I end up calling them by tort species. Russians, Sulcatas, etc.


----------



## sendie (Apr 8, 2009)

My friend's 5 year old son named our Hermann's Shelly, (I know, how original, but he was only 5!) My teenage son named the 2 Black Mountain torts Burp & Fart - teenagers, what can I say?


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 8, 2009)

My first two were named after Greek Mythology (Greek Torts). Then their surpise offspring was named after the cosmic event that happend shortly before I found him. two came with names Zito and Rusty, Sunbeam because she has a sunbeam type pattern on her shell. Little-Bit she is so tiny, Biggy he was simply bigger than Little-Bit, Golden (still not sure h/she will keep that name) and one still un-named female. My foster Torts I just call both Big boy (not very inventive). And the little sully I fostered and went to Dee was named Squirt because the first time I held her she did just that all over me. LOL


----------



## dewbert (Apr 8, 2009)

George and Lucille were my grandparents neighbors (long deceased). George was quiet, read a lot and kept to himself. Lucille was the quintessential nosy and bossy neighbor. These characterizations fit our torts perfectly!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 8, 2009)

I wanted something that started with 'T' since he's a tortoise...I browsed through a huge list of names and was reminded of Trevor, which suits him well.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 9, 2009)

My 7 yr. old niece actually named Smiley, because when you look close, it is like she is smiling at you.


----------



## George (Apr 9, 2009)

I have George and Frankie, both females, I kepted the name George as my colleagues at work who brought her as a surprise present for me called it 'operation george' and i liked it so much it stayed, Frankie just went perfect with George and they do!

Leanne


----------



## terryo (Apr 9, 2009)

When I was a little girl I saw a picture of a Priest with the "stigmata" and was so impressed with that. A hundred years later...I have Padre' Pio. Izzy is from Grays Anatomy and I'm getting a new Three Toed next week (hopefully) and naming it Nolie from the movie Show Boat.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Apr 10, 2009)

When I was telling some of my friends I was getting a tortoise they kept asking why I wanted a turtle! I got tired of telling them he was a tortoise and NOT a turtle so gave in and named him Turtle 
Still makes me giggle whenever I say I have a tortoise, people always ignore that and substitute turtle for tortoise so it is indeed a fitting name for him. When I say something like 'I have a tortoise named Turtle' it gets a laugh, they see the humor in it when I make it obvious


----------



## Candy (Apr 10, 2009)

terryo said:


> When I was a little girl I saw a picture of a Priest with the "stigmata" and was so impressed with that. A hundred years later...I have Padre' Pio. Izzy is from Grays Anatomy and I'm getting a new Three Toed next week (hopefully) and naming it Nolie from the movie Show Boat.



Send pictures Terryo when you get him/her.  Candy


----------



## vanessammm (Apr 12, 2009)

I named my sully Bowser because as a kid I always played Super Mario on the super nintendo and Bowser on there is a tortoise and hes a super bad ***. Im including a picture.  Haha everyone always asks "Why Bowser?" and I just laugh.


----------



## ZippyButter (Apr 13, 2009)

My children names our boxies after deserts: Buttercup, Cupcake, Cookie. "Piggy" for the russian that loves to eat. "Zippy" for the red ear slider, and "Zippo" for the painted turtle.



Clementine_3 said:


> When I was telling some of my friends I was getting a tortoise they kept asking why I wanted a turtle! I got tired of telling them he was a tortoise and NOT a turtle so gave in and named him Turtle
> Still makes me giggle whenever I say I have a tortoise, people always ignore that and substitute turtle for tortoise so it is indeed a fitting name for him. When I say something like 'I have a tortoise named Turtle' it gets a laugh, they see the humor in it when I make it obvious



That's cute and funny

Minh


----------



## bettinge (Apr 13, 2009)

I have been trying to think of names I like that could be easily changed in the furure, should the sex be different than what I might think it is now. For example Harry-Harriet, Henry-Henrietta. 
A few years ago I named a pair of chamelions Archie and Edith, for those who remember "All in the family". If you are familiar with Vailed Chams, these were perfect names.
I have also been writing down names that I like, as I see them on web sites. Here are the ones I like: Otis, Boris, Victor, Buster, Twitch, Watson, Einstein, Hadley, Harvey and Dudly.
Gotta tell you, I love Fart and Burp as well, as "Sendie" earlier said their sons named their torts.


----------



## dannomite (Jun 5, 2009)

My obsession with Space and the Mysteries of the universe...hence Nova the Sulcata


----------

